# 99 vw beetle front seat removal



## dkrigs1029 (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone have step by step to doing this?


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Remove 2 screws at the front base of the seat (center) 
Remove the 2 rail cover trims behind the seat at each side 
Slide seat backwards 
Tilt seat, disconnect wiring harnesses 
Pull seat out of the car.


----------

